# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  غربة حياتي،،مهداة لاخواني هناا..

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
** 
*مدخل :*
*غريبه يادنيا تتركيني وحيده،،*
*بعد مااحبابي ملؤ حياتي،،* 
*لماذا احس بالغربه في هذه الحيااه*
*لماذا اشعر باني وحيده*
*لااحد معي* 
*لااشعر بحنانهم،،*
*ابتعدوا عني،،*
*بكلماتهم،،*
*حنانهم،،*
*وروحهم الطيبه،،*
*اين احبابي؟؟؟*
*الذي طالما اشعروني بالفرح..*
*رسموا البسمه على شفاهي..*
*والآن ...*
*لاارى احدا منهم*
*فارقوني ..تركوني وحيده*
*اعااني الآمي وحدي*
*لم اجدهم حتى يخففوا عني*
*يمسحوا دمعتي* 
*يواسوا وحدتي وغربتي*
*لكم احبابي ،،*
*اصبحت غريبه بعدكم*
*اشعر باني لااطاق من قبل غيركم*
*لااعلم لمــــــــاذا؟*
*اهو احساس فقط؟؟*
*او حقيقة هذا الزمن المر..!*
*انتظر رجوعكم..*
*ولن اكل او امل..*
*بل عندي أمل كبير بعودتكم...*
*لحياااتي،،*
*لوجودي،،*
*حتى تكونوا مرأى لعيني*
*عودوا حتى أعود كما كنت*
*اثناء وجودكم حولي*
*ويرتاح قلبي باحلى كلماتكم..* 
*مخرج:*
*ادعوك ربي اردد احبابي ،،*
*لا اطيق حياتي بعدهم ،،*
*وانت أعلم بما أشعر ..،،* 
*من احساسي* 
*كتبته الآن في هذه الصفحه*
*فاعذروا اخطائي وكلماتي المنمقه*
*وتقبلواا ارق التحايااا مني*
*اختكم/ شـــــــذى*
 :embarrest:  :noworry:

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شعور الغربة والوحده شعوران 
لطالما كنتُ أمقتهما وأكرههما أشد الكرة في حياتي
شعوران لطالما هدموا الجميل في حياتي
وجعلوني أعيش في حزن وهم سرمدين
شذى الزهراء
حركتي شعوراً كنت أحاول نسيانه
فقد فقدت الكثير من أحبتي
ولازلت أنتظر أن أودع البعض منهم
بعد أيام
لآعود أعيش حياتي بغربة جديدة بعد أن وجدتهم وأناروا حياتي
ولكني لن أيأس فهم سيعودون يوماً
ليملؤا حياتي فرحاً وسعاده
وسترجع كل تلك الايام الجملة التي كنا نعيشها معاً ..
..
أبعد الله عنك هذا الشعور الممقوت
لاني أعلم كثيراً بشدته وقوته
وحاولي أن تنظري الى الحياة والى من حولكِ فلابد أن تجدي 
من سيعوضك عمن رحلوا ..
فكما يقال لو خليت لخربت ..
كلماتكِ على الرغم 
من الحزن والغربة التي أحتوتهما
الا إن وقع كلماتكِ جميل جداً ..
سلمتِ غاليتي وسلم قلبكِ وقلمكِ النابضين بكل جميل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
وأعذري إطالتي عزيزتي ..

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اجعلي الابتسامة 
لاتفارق ثغرك 
الانها سر من اسرار النجاح
تحدثي مع نفسك وخاطبيها
اجعلي عندك امل وتفاؤل
في الحياةولان تكوني غريبة 
دائماً ذكري الله سبحانه 
موفقة بعين المولى

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*هنا لن اتحدث عن روعة سطورك..*
*وسحر اسلوبك..*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*غربة تمتلكنا من حين لآخر..*
*أحياناً نشعر بغربة ونحن قد توسطنا زحمة البشر..*

*فالغربة لاتكمن في فراق أحدهم عنا..*
*أو ارتحالنا بعيداً عن ناظريهم..*

*الغربة تكمن في القلوب..*
*في الصدور...*

*في ضيق الصدر ...في ضيق النفس وعدم تقبلها إلا لمن رحلوا..*
*لتعلقها بها ..وانتِ غير مُلامة أبداً عزيزتي ...*


*هنا أرى مشاعر الغربة قد تجلت..*

*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*اريدكِ أن تكوني أقوى من ذلك..*
*نحن هنا جميعاً نكُنّ لكِ كل مشاعر محبة وأخوة ..*
*تخرج من حنايا الفؤاد..*
*ألا تقبليها منا..*
*أوتكوني غريبة ...بيننا؟؟؟*

*السلام على الغريب العطشان..*

*غاليتي ..تقبلي كلماتي..*
*واعذري تقصيري...*
*اود احتضان كل كلمة نبعت من قلبك..*
*اعذري تقصيري ثانية ...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## أموله

روعهـ مشكور خيتو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شعور الغربة والوحده شعوران 
> لطالما كنتُ أمقتهما وأكرههما أشد الكرة في حياتي
> شعوران لطالما هدموا الجميل في حياتي
> وجعلوني أعيش في حزن وهم سرمدين
> شذى الزهراء
> حركتي شعوراً كنت أحاول نسيانه
> فقد فقدت الكثير من أحبتي
> ...



*عزيزتي همس الصمت،،*
*ارجع الله لكِ احبابكِ سالمين،،*
*ولافرق الله بينكم الا بخير ،،*
*كان لوجودكِ هنا بين كلماااتي،،*
*وقع خـاص،،*
*وشعور خاص،،*
*لان ماكنت اقصده من غربتي،،*
*هو انتم اخواني واخواتي هنا ،،*
*فعند اطلالتكِ الجميله بصفحتي ،،*
*استراح قلبي لرؤية خطكِ،،*
*وجودك حولي ،،*
*فشكرا لقدومكِ العطر،،*
*دمتي بـود،،*
*تحيااتي،،**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اجعلي الابتسامة 
> لاتفارق ثغرك 
> الانها سر من اسرار النجاح
> تحدثي مع نفسك وخاطبيها
> اجعلي عندك امل وتفاؤل
> في الحياةولان تكوني غريبة 
> دائماً ذكري الله سبحانه 
> موفقة بعين المولى



 
*اختي شواطىء شوق،،*
*شكراا لنصيحتكِ الطيبه،،*
*غالبا ما الانسان ينسى الابتسامه،،*
*لكن لابد لها ان ترجع،،*
*ترجع بوجود احباب واخوان مثلكم،،*
*فشكرااا لوجودكِ الحلووو،،*
*ودمتي موفقه عزيزتي،،*
*تحياااتي،،**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
> *هنا لن اتحدث عن روعة سطورك..*
> *وسحر اسلوبك..*
> */*
> *\*
> */*
> ...



*كلماتكِ أخذت منعطف آخر ..*
*والله يشهد غاليتي دمعه..*
*ماكنت اقصده انتم اخواني واخواتي هنا..*
*احتاجكم كل حين لتكونوا معي ..*
*صدقاا كلامكِ الحنون أخذ مني مأخذه..*
*فقد انزل دموع عيني..*
*احسست بحاجتي لكم حولي..*
*آه ’ مااصعب ان تحس بالغربه..*
*وحولك أحبابك ..*
*غاليتي دمعه على السطور..*
*كل الشكر لتوقفكِ العذب..*
*ولتوااصلكِ الجميل بصفحااتي..*
*لاحرمني الله من قلبكِ الحنون..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> روعهـ مشكور خيتو



 
*شكراا اختي اموله لوجودكِ في موضوعي*
*دمتي بخير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

خيتي شذى الزهراء

مجهود رائع خيتووووو
مشكووووووره والله يعطيك الف عافيه
في انتظار جديدك
تقبلي مروري 

تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> خيتي شذى الزهراء
> 
> مجهود رائع خيتووووو
> مشكووووووره والله يعطيك الف عافيه
> في انتظار جديدك
> تقبلي مروري  
> تحياااااااااااااتي



 
*اخوي شاري الطيب*
*كل الشكر لوجودك الراائع*
*ربي مايحرمني تواصلك الطيب*
*دمت موفق*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

كلمات رائعة غزيزتى
فكل انسان فى هدا الدنيا وحيد وغريب
مهما رايتة فرح فلا احد يعلم ما فى قلبة
من حزن ووحدة 
زمان كل وحدة مع صديقتها الروح واحدة وتحس بها ادا تعبت
لكن فى هدا الزمن كل واحد يقول اللة نفسى
وهدا كلة من قسوة قلب الانسان ودنوبة
اراح اللة قلبك 
ياللة غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك
تحياتى لك خيتو الغالية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*متأخرة كـ عادتيـ ،،*
*شعور مميتـ ،،*
*و إحساسـ قاتلـ ،،*
*أنـ تجتاحـ الغربة كيانـ الزهراتـ ،،*
*رغمـ وجود الأخوانـ و الأخواتـ ،،*
*و تعتصر قلبها الأوجاعـ فيـ حضور جمعـ منـ الأحبابـ ،،*
*لكنكـِ ،،*
*لستـِ غريبة ،،*
*لكنـ الغريبهـ منـ تفتقد لـ قلبـ مثلـ قلبكـِ ،،*
*لستـِ غريبة لكنـ الغريبة منـ حُرمتـ طهر روحكـِ ،،*
*لا تقوليـ إنكـِ غريبهـ ،،*
*لأنكـِ تملكينـ جزء خاصـ بكـِ ،،*
*فيـ قلبـ كلـ أخـ و أختـِ هنا لكـِ ،،*
*غاليتيـ ،،*
*أنا على ثقهـ أننيـ مقصرة فيـ حقكـِ ،،*
*لكنـ الظروفـ فيـ بعضـ الأوقاتـ تجبرنيـ ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ ،،*
*ها أنا الآنـ أقفـ أمامكـِ ،،*
*أقدمـ زهور أعتذاريـ لـ قلبكـِ ،،*
*و أجر أسفيـ لـ روحكـِ ،،*
*و أعلمـ بـ أنـ حروفيـ ،،*
*لا تفيـ ،،*
*لكنيـ على ثقهـ ،،*
*بـ أنـ طيبكـِ يحتويـ ،،*
*قصر أحرفيـ ،،*
*أمامـ عملقة ألمكـِ ،،*
*رفيقتيـ ،،*
*كونيـ بـ خير دااائماً ،،*
*و أعذريـ تقصيريـ معكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلمات رائعة غزيزتى
> فكل انسان فى هدا الدنيا وحيد وغريب
> مهما رايتة فرح فلا احد يعلم ما فى قلبة
> من حزن ووحدة 
> زمان كل وحدة مع صديقتها الروح واحدة وتحس بها ادا تعبت
> لكن فى هدا الزمن كل واحد يقول اللة نفسى
> وهدا كلة من قسوة قلب الانسان ودنوبة
> اراح اللة قلبك 
> ياللة غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك
> تحياتى لك خيتو الغالية



 *شكراا لشعورك اللطيف اوخيتي مريم*
*كلامك صحيح فعلاً*
*لاحرمنا الله من اناس نحبهم*
*وجمعنا الله معهم*
*شكراا لحسن تواصلك في صفحتي*
*دمتي بحمى المولى*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

كلمات جدا رائعة اختي شذى الزهراء
حقاً ما اصعب فراق الأحباب
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *متأخرة كـ عادتيـ ،،*
> *شعور مميتـ ،،*
> *و إحساسـ قاتلـ ،،*
> *أنـ تجتاحـ الغربة كيانـ الزهراتـ ،،*
> *رغمـ وجود الأخوانـ و الأخواتـ ،،*
> *و تعتصر قلبها الأوجاعـ فيـ حضور جمعـ منـ الأحبابـ ،،*
> *لكنكـِ ،،*
> *لستـِ غريبة ،،*
> *لكنـ الغريبهـ منـ تفتقد لـ قلبـ مثلـ قلبكـِ ،،*
> ...



 
*لو جتي متى سأقبل مجيئكِ*
*هذا مااقصده اخاف من الابتعاد عنكم*
*او تبتعدوا عني* 
*بكلمتكم ،بروحكم ، بوجودكم حولي*
*صدقا لا استانس الابوجودكِ* 
*ووجود اعزائي من حولي هنا*
*اتمنى من ربي دائما ان اكون معكم*
*وتكونوا حولي لايفرقنا شيء*
*حتى لو جئتوني متأخرين*
*اقبلكم بكل مالديكم من روح الكلمه*
*وجمال القلب ايتها العزيزة*
*عذركِ مقبول رفيقتي* 
*هنا كنت انتظر مجيئكم جميعا*
*لكن من وصلوا لي حمدت ربي عليهم*
*لاعدمت جمال قلبكِ وتواصل طيبكِ*
*حماكِ الله من كل سوء*
*تحيااتي العطره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلمات جدا رائعة اختي شذى الزهراء
> 
> حقاً ما اصعب فراق الأحباب
> تقبلي تحياتي
> 
> دمتي بخير



 
*الارووع تواجدكِ اخيتي نهضة* 
*لافرق الله بينكِ وبين احبابكِ*
*ولاحرمني الله من وجودكم*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*عزيزتي شذاى الزهراء*

*أخترتِ فأحسنتِ الإختيآر ..*

*طرح وإنتقآء في قمة الرووعه والجمآل ..*

*ألف شكر لكـِ من كل قلبي ..*

*على رووعة طرحكـِ ..*

*لاتحرمينا جديدكـِ عزيزتي ..*

*ارق التحآيآ واعذبهآ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

غاليتي  شذوي  

لكلماتك  تاثير  في نفسي  

فا البعد  صعب  

ويجعل  الواحد غريب حتى في  عالمه 

غاليتي  على رغم  البعد  والمسافات التي تفرقنا  

في شي  يجمعنا  فهي  الاخوه  الغريبة التي نشعر بها  هنا  

كما ذكرت  غريب ان نشعر با ناس من ورى هذه الشاشة الصغيرة 

لكنه اجمل شعور  في الحقيقة  لانه  صادق 

دمتي غاليتي لنا ودمنا لك اخوه  واصدقاء  الله لا يفرقنا  

فيض ودي لك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *عزيزتي شذاى الزهراء*
> 
> *أخترتِ فأحسنتِ الإختيآر ..*
> 
> *طرح وإنتقآء في قمة الرووعه والجمآل ..*
> 
> *ألف شكر لكـِ من كل قلبي ..*
> 
> *على رووعة طرحكـِ ..*
> ...



 *اختي عذاب المشاعر*
*شكراا لوجودك هنا بين كلمااتي*
*ولتوقفك الرائع في متصفحي*
*لاعدمت حلوو تواصلك*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> غاليتي شذوي 
> 
> لكلماتك تاثير في نفسي 
> 
> فا البعد صعب 
> 
> ويجعل الواحد غريب حتى في عالمه 
> ...



 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*حبيبة قلبي سويت*
*لااخفي عليك ان وقوفك في صفحتي*
*يشعرني بفرح وسرور* 
*ويرسم الابتسامه على محياي* 
*حتى واني حزينة*
*افتخر بك داائما ان تكوني حولي*
*لافرق الله بيننا ابداا*
*واتمنى من الله* 
*اللقاء بكم بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*فنعم الاخت والصديقه انتي* 
*شكرا فشكرا لتألق وجودك هنا*
*لاعدمت روحك الرااائعه*
*وقلبك الحنوون* 
*دمتي بوئام وحب*
*تحيااتي وودي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

غاليتي شذاوي 

كلماتك مؤلمة جداً

حبيبتي من لها قلباً مثل قلبك

وروحاً بريئة كاروحك 

فلا تجعل لليأس طريق في حياتها

كوني دائماً متفاله مبتسمه في هذا العالم

ارمي همومك واحزانك خلف ظهرك

فغداً يوماً سعيداً ينتظرك

اسعد الحظات واجمل الامنيات اتمنها لك غاليتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> غاليتي شذاوي 
> 
> كلماتك مؤلمة جداً 
> حبيبتي من لها قلباً مثل قلبك 
> وروحاً بريئة كاروحك  
> فلا تجعل لليأس طريق في حياتها 
> كوني دائماً متفاله مبتسمه في هذا العالم 
> ارمي همومك واحزانك خلف ظهرك 
> فغداً يوماً سعيداً ينتظرك 
> ...



 
*خالتي العزيزة ام الحلووين*
*اشكركِ ع رووعة كلامكِ لاجلي*
*سعدت جداا وانا اقرأ حروفكِ الطيبه*
*لاحرمني الله من طيب قلبكِ*
*ولاحرمني الله من التواصل معكم*
*شكراا لجمال وجودكِ في موضوعي*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مهما أثقلنا بالهموم وكدر صفو عيشنا*
*الألم.. مهما فرقتنا الأيام وجار على حياتنا*
*البعد مهما أحسسنا بالوحدة وغربة أرواحنا*
*سيكون هناك في أعماق فؤادنا الأمل في رب*
*كريم لاينسى عبده ...*
*ولا تنسي دعاء المؤمنين الذي يكون كالشمعة*
*المضائة في الظلاااام الحالك ..*
*أخيتي العزيزة كلماتك أثرت في نفسي فمعنى*
*الغربة صعب جدا ويميت المشاعر ويكدر*
*الحياة ...*
*فلتكن حياتك بعيدة عن كل ألم بحق محمد* 
*وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين ..*
*ودمتي بألف خير*
*تحياتي لك*
*نسيم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مهما أثقلنا بالهموم وكدر صفو عيشنا*
> 
> *الألم.. مهما فرقتنا الأيام وجار على حياتنا*
> *البعد مهما أحسسنا بالوحدة وغربة أرواحنا*
> *سيكون هناك في أعماق فؤادنا الأمل في رب*
> *كريم لاينسى عبده ...*
> *ولا تنسي دعاء المؤمنين الذي يكون كالشمعة*
> *المضائة في الظلاااام الحالك ..*
> *أخيتي العزيزة كلماتك أثرت في نفسي فمعنى*
> ...



اخيتي نسيم الذكرياات
كلامك هنا من اجلي كان راائعا
احسست به ولامست شعور الاخوة
اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
لوجودك الجميل بمتصفحي
ولاطلالتك الدائمه لكلمااتي
لاعدمت طيب توااصلك
دمتي بخير
تحياااتي

----------

